# American Wine Society Pittsburgh Conference - March 4



## ffemt128 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone planning on going/entering? I may attend. Looks like it could be a good time. 

View attachment wineconf.pdf


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Doug, I am going to the conference with my wife. I think Shoebiedoo is going also. I have entered two wines in hopes of getting some professional feedback (my friends all seem to like it, but I am not sure I can rely on their undiscerning palates). My wines are young and I don't expect to win anything. Just want to know what the judges think and how they can be improved. Hope to see you there.


----------



## AWSNational (Mar 1, 2012)

Have a great time at the conference - I wish I could go.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2012)

I considered entering my elderberry. Decided against it. I need to see what the plans are for Sunday and decide if I'm going or not now. Doesn't look too promising.


----------



## PAwinedude (Mar 4, 2012)

*Results....Dan can you assist?*

Anybody get/know the results of today's competition in Pittsburg? I sent some wines but was unable to attend

Thanks

Corey


----------



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry Corey, I can't help you. I went to the conference myself and also had entered two wines, but I left during the wine tasting and "grazing" portion. I had a 3 hour drive back to Columbus and it was starting to flurry. I did not think it was a good idea to mix alcohol, gasoline and snow. They will notify the winners I was told. I am really looking for professional feedback. 

If you hear anything in the way of feedback, let us know. Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2012)

Rocky how was the conference?


----------



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought that the content of the seminars was excellent. The three I chose were "Blending in the Zinfandel Patch," "Wine Acidity" and "Do I match Wine with Food or Food with Wine?" I met some very nice people and had some very good conversations and exchanges of ideas and experiences. I recommended the Forum at every opportunity and I would expect that we will get some new members. The conference was very well attended (I would estimate about 150 people). Areas of improvement would include the choice of the site, which, due to the accoustics and noise detracted from the seminars. Organization could have been improved and someone should have checked the driving directions, which listed the wrong exit off I279 to get to the site (It said exit 12 and was actually exit 5). I did not stay for the wine tasting for a number of reasons (weather, lateness of the hour and the 3 hour drive home) so I missed that and did not see who won awards. Do you know if there is a follow up correspondence from AWS on the Conference? I entered two wines and I would like to see the scoring sheets for them if that is possible. Do you know who I could contact? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PAwinedude (Mar 6, 2012)

*Check your email*

Results are in.....should be in your email


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

...and how did you guys do?


----------



## PAwinedude (Mar 6, 2012)

*Results*

12 Gold...48 Silver.....78 Bronze.......

I entered three - 2 silver, one bronze

Interestingly, of the 12 Gold...11 were Reds....

Good to enter....haven't done so in a while.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL, I first saw 12 gold and I thought wow way to go!!! You still did great. Congratulations. Competitions arer fun and a good way to meet other wine makers.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 6, 2012)

I entered one, Amarone MM Meglioli 2010, and got a silver. 

I too saw PAwinedude's post and thought wow he got 12 out of 12 golds. Congrats on the three metals.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations, Tony. So you were the person from Texas! That was a long way to come to the conference or are you originally from the Pittsburgh area?


----------



## tonyt (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Congratulations, Tony. So you were the person from Texas! That was a long way to come to the conference or are you originally from the Pittsburgh area?



Mr. Fed-Ex attended for me. The closest competition to me is in San Antonio and that's over 200 miles. One year I do hope to attend the WineMaker Magazine competition.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got an email from the Conference Organizers with a list of the winners and I found out that I won a Silver for my Zinfandel/Muscat blend and a Bronze for my Amarone. I am very pleased because both were made last Summer and were really "young" at this point. They are also going to send the scoring sheets which I am very interested in seeing.


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations to Corey, Tony and Rocky on your medals. That's a great accomplishment.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Excellent job guys!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2012)

You guys rock!!!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 16, 2012)

Received my medal today, VERY nice metal too. What is worth comment is that all three judges comments were consistent and constructive. I entered an Amarone and all three judges like the color, mouthfeel, found spice, fruit and oak. they also all three wished for a bit more sweetness and finish. All three graded it an S-. Next Amarone kit gets a bit more back sweetening. Thanks Pittsburgh, I'll enter again next year if Doug reminds us.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Tony, I got a bronze medal for my 2011 Amarone and had the same comment about sweetness. I did not expect very much from either of my entries because they were so young (both 2011) so I was happy for the result. What level do you plan to sweeten to as far as SG is concerned? I know that Amarone is not a "bone dry" wine, but I don't think of it as sweet either.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I got a bronze medal for my 2011 Amarone and had the same comment about sweetness.


 The first Amarone I made back in 08 came with a small flavor pack WE Int. Recently I have done mostly MM Meg and CC Showcase, have not come with F-pack so I just add Torani pure cane syrup to taste. Usually about 4-5 ounces for 6 gallons. Bench test! As the Amarone ages the raisins become more pronounced and musty, I think that is what adds to the sweetness we (I) look for in Amarone.


----------

